# PDF-Einstellungen für Druck



## Lichtpilger (24. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich benutze Photoshop CS 2 um hier und da mal eine Grafik zu erstellen.
Deswegen möchte ich mir auch nicht wirklich ein andres Programm zulegen welches evtl. für Drucksachen geeigneter ist.

Jetzt ist mir aber aufgefallen das wenn ich meine 300DPi und CMYK Datei in einem PDF abspeichere, direkt aus Photoshop CS2, es immerwieder Reklamationen gibt bezüglich der "Druckqualität".

Was sind denn Einstellungen beim abspeichern der PDF-Datei die ich unbedingt einhalten sollte das diese zum Druck geeignet ist?

Oder ist die Photoshop-PDF Datei überhauptnicht geeignet?

Danke für Hilfe 

Grüße,
Lichtpilger


----------



## ink (24. August 2009)

Moin
Also je nach Druckzweck sollte es 300dpi haben, was im vornhinein bestimmt werden muss!.
Desweiteren sollte das Farbprofil festgelegt werden, dh beim Anlegen der Datei für Drucksachen CMYK wählen und auch dieses exportieren, falls von der Druckerei nicht anders gewünscht.
Falls Anschnitt benötigt auch dieses vor dem Anlegen der Datei bestimmen, so dass keine relevanten Dinge weggeschnitten werden und keine Blitzer entstehen.
Das sollte es grob sein.

mfg


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. August 2009)

Wunderbare Kurzzusammenfassung von ink.

Nur eine Sache musst du noch zwingend beachten. Die Wandlung nach CMYK ist nicht so banal wie ein Mausklick. Du musst schon vorher wissen, auf welches Medium und mit welchem Vierfarbstandard gedruckt werden soll und die CMYK-Wandlung dementsprechend einstellen. Ein und das selbe CMYK Bild kann gedruckt auf gestrichenem Papier völlig anders aussehen, als z.B. auf Zeitungspapier, um mal ein Extrem zu nennen.
Deine Druckerei sollte dir die Angaben geben können, wie die CMYK-Einstellungen vorzunehmen sind bevor du das RGB Bild wandelst.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Lichtpilger (24. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
danke schonmal für die Antworten.
Das eigentliche Problem liegt darin wie Photoshop das PDF erstellt.

Wenn ich ein Bild in Photoshop erstelle mit 1024x768 und es als PDF speichere und dann das PDF mit dem Acrobat-Reader öffne, ist es mit 100% Ansicht kleiner als 1024x768.

Wenn ich das PDF aber wieder in Photoshop öffne hat mein Bild wieder 1024x768 in gewohnte schärfe.

Kann es sein das Photoshop eine art Photoshop-PDF erstellt?

Irgendwas stimmt da nicht hab ich das Gefühl.

Gruß,
Lichtpilger


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. August 2009)

[ ] Du hast das Thema Pixel vs. ppi/dpi verstanden
[x] Du hast das Thema Pixel vs. ppi/dpi nicht verstanden

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. August 2009)

Hi,
also was das Profil angeht so solltest du entweder das deienr Druckerie verwenden oder das von der Fogra nehmen.
Du kannst aber auch eine X PDF erstellen und dann in Acrobat mal prefligth durchlaufen lassen (falls du Acrobat Prof hast). Die X3 gibt einen Rahemen für druckfähige PDFs vor.
Mehr dazu auf www. cleverprinting.de, da gibts ne kostenlose Downloadversion des Buches "PDF und Colormanagement".
Das Thema pixel vs ppi/dpi habe ich mal in einem Beitrag ausführlich erklärt finde den jetzt aber nicht mehr. Kannst ja mal dannach suchen.
Aber kurz die pixel geben nur die Menge an Datenmaterial an das dir zur Verfügung steht in Breite udn Höhe, Die Dpi geben die Auflösung an. Also wieviele der 1024 Pixel in der Breite auf einem inch zu finden sind, dadurch definiert sich die Größe deines Bidles in mm.

Viele Grüße


----------

